

Ask HN: Experiences with retargeting? - zackattack

I'm thinking of making the plunge into retargeting campaigns. It seems like AdRoll and Retargeter may be my best bets. It concerns me that Retargeter charges a flat fee and that their website doesn't give any details about estimated # of impressions or clicks. Anyway - you all have any experience with this?
======
solost
I strongly suggest that you locate a retargetting company that operates purely
on a Cost Per Acquisiton (CPA) model. There are enough high quality firms out
there that use this model that it makes no sense what so ever to pay a flat
fee. However you must watch out for view through conversions. I recommend you
hit this article:

[http://www.adoperationsonline.com/2010/02/25/retargeting-
exp...](http://www.adoperationsonline.com/2010/02/25/retargeting-experts-
mediaforge-launches-post-engagement-platform-to-accurately-track-metrics/)

------
aaaron
Make the plunge. I recommend AdRoll (though it's my baby, so I must admit I'm
biased). As for second opinion, a large number of YC companies also run
retargeting through us.

We provide great ROI bang for buck and charge transparently on a CPM or CPC.
You can setup a campaign in under 5 minutes.

------
barnaby
While I don't know much about retargeting, I've met Arjun, the founder of
Retargeter, and he's one hard working dude. Really believes in what he offers
so I'd be comfortable recommending doing business with him.

